# I love big burps



## smaccio (Oct 6, 2021)

Rookie of all rookies here...So I've eased some dried flowers into Mason jars and some into Grove bags to see if I have a preference for one or the other. My buds are loose and airy, so they dried pretty quickly hanging in the shed. 

Dutifully, I burped everything this afternoon (I guess you don't technically need to burp Grove bags), and I asked myself, what am I trying to do? Let moist humid air out? Let moist humid air in? And is a burp a 5-second open-and-close or would I want to leave the jars open for a spell? Thoughts from the MP Mind?


----------



## pute (Oct 6, 2021)

Good question. I burp as needed. If bud are spongy burp .... If they don't get crispy after burping leave the lids open longer. It is a simple spongy/crispy process. When the buds quit getting spongy the curing process really starts.  Continue burping and let the build up gasses release to a point where you can leave the lids closed.


----------



## smaccio (Oct 6, 2021)

You know I couldn't resist a little puff from the harvest, and I am very pleased with the results. I'm sure something will still go wrong. Jar weevils or pink powdery mildew, what have you, but for now we're happy!


----------



## kevinn (Oct 6, 2021)

Your thinking too much !!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2021)

smaccio said:


> You know I couldn't resist a little puff from the harvest, and I am very pleased with the results. I'm sure something will still go wrong. Jar weevils or pink powdery mildew, what have you, but for now we're happy!


Jar Weevils and Pink PM Never seen that in any of my jars ever. WTH?


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 7, 2021)

After curing, store in a cool dark place with humidity packs in each jar. I have kept weed this way for 2 years with good results.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 7, 2021)

dude , if you have pink mildew on those buds please do not smoke that excrement , it is not good for humans


----------



## smaccio (Oct 8, 2021)

The jar weevils counteract it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2021)

smaccio said:


> The jar weevils counteract it.


Huh?


----------



## smaccio (Oct 8, 2021)

Just riffing here...pay me no mind!


----------



## pute (Oct 8, 2021)

smaccio said:


> Just riffing here...pay me no mind!


Believe me we know that.  And it is about to get deep in here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2021)

Shit is up to my knees.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> dude , if you have pink mildew on those buds please do not smoke that excrement , it is not good for humans


Even with roundup, cow bell and good mood peee-peee?

Shiver me timbers, I've smoked this glass bong brown. Time for Epsom salts and alky.

Bubba


----------



## Africanna (Oct 11, 2021)

smaccio said:


> You know I couldn't resist a little puff from the harvest, and I am very pleased with the results. I'm sure something will still go wrong. Jar weevils or pink powdery mildew, what have you, but for now we're happy!


Jar weevils? Where would they come from?


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Shit is up to my knees.


Where's your shit stoppin' boots bro ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Good question. I burp as needed. If bud are spongy burp .... If they don't get crispy after burping leave the lids open longer. It is a simple spongy/crispy process. When the buds quit getting spongy the curing process really starts.  Continue burping and let the build up gasses release to a point where you can leave the lids closed.


Pute when you are burping do you keep a small humidity meter in the jars? I use the small cheap ones , I just bought another dozen like 14 dollars. I dry to about 62 and Boveda bag em up.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

Africanna said:


> Jar weevils? Where would they come from?


They live in the glass


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pute when you are burping do you keep a small humidity meter in the jars? I use the small cheap ones , I just bought another dozen like 14 dollars. I dry to about 62 and Boveda bag em up.


No, I do it by crispy/spongy.  I could do it in the dark.  I know what my buds feel like....no need for gadgets.  

What the farg is a jar weevil?   Must be from some foreign country.  Don't have them in these parts.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2021)

pute said:


> No, I do it by crispy/spongy.  I could do it in the dark.  I know what my buds feel like....no need for gadgets.
> 
> What the farg is a jar weevil?   Must be from some foreign country.  Don't have them in these parts.....






after doing this for 376 years , it’s all done by touch , feel , sight , and smell


we are burping turkey bags and totes now


----------



## smaccio (Oct 21, 2021)

I can't even imagine. Turkey bags and totes.


----------

